# My collection ....



## MzFit (Sep 16, 2008)

Pigments and paint pots 




Shadesticks and eyeliners 




Cream colour bases and mineralized eyeshadows. 




Lipsticks and glosses 




Foundations mostrizures a few empty boxes 




Brushes


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## nikki (Sep 16, 2008)

You've got some great stuff!!!!


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow that is alot of stuff


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats a lot of makeup wow!!!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 17, 2008)

wow you've got mucho stuff! great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing collection!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! I'm so jealous I want a MUFE palette full of e/s also!!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 18, 2008)

amazing collection


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## vetters77 (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been this jealous before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG u have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great Great Collection esp the pigs ...LUV it


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Nice! I'm so jealous I want a MUFE palette full of e/s also!!!!_

 
Me 2! Very nice collection. The pigments are heavenly.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 20, 2008)

Whoa... Please resize pics?

Nice collection of pigments!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Love all of your pigments.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Where did u bought the MUFe palletes? Can we see them, please, pretty please!


----------



## MzFit (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Where did u bought the MUFe palletes? Can we see them, please, pretty please!_

 
*Sears Toronto Eaton Centre has a MUF counter there are many across Canada Stores and resellers MAKE UP FOR EVER PROFESSIONAL over the world*


----------



## jenavii (Sep 24, 2008)

Where did you get that awesome mirror?


----------



## MzFit (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Where did you get that awesome mirror?_

 
Bed, Bath and Beyond I think.


----------

